# Tomato fertilizer



## Swampy (20 Apr 2009)

Im trying a concentrated Tomato fertilizer on my 900 gallon pond and results so far are looking good. Within a week of starting the water has completely cleared and new growth is already apprent.
Baskets in the pond are Variegated Japanese rush, Marsh Marigold, Nymphaea Perry's Baby Red lily and Elodea canadensis.

Im dosing 25ml of fertilizer to a 5lt watering can once a week.

Ill keep you all posted though the summer to let you know how it goes.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2009)

Any details as to what's contained in the product you're using?  I assume NPK, but does it say what quantities etc?

I remember Clive was using EI on a large pond as a test and it worked really well


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Apr 2009)

Please be careful - a number of fertilisers for terrestrial plants have ammonia or urea in them!  Possibly not the best thing to add to a pond (or tank) unless you know what you're doing!


----------



## Swampy (27 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Any details as to what's contained in the product you're using?  I assume NPK, but does it say what quantities etc?



As listed on the back of the can... 

EC fertiliser
NPK fertiliser solution               4:4:8
Nitogen (N) total                      4.00%
of which nitric nitrogen            1.8%
of which ammoniacal nitrogen  1.4%
Phosphorus pentoxide (P2Os)
soluble in water                       4.0% (P1.7%)
Potassium oxide (K2O)             
soluble in water                       8.0% (K6.6%)


----------

